# Why buy a 454?



## Bam Bam (Jun 27, 2010)

I've noticed reading alot of the old Posts people saying they shoot 45LC while deer hunting and hog hunting. Why buy a 454 and shoot 45LC when you could get a 44 mag. at a cheaper price and it be more powerful than 45LC. Like I've heard before (all a 454 is a 45LC Magnum!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 27, 2010)

So they can say I have a 454.


----------



## JWarren (Jun 27, 2010)

For starters, a .454 is more than a .45lc magnum would be and if you buy the .454 you can have a more effective round if you ever have the opportunity to go elk hunting. 

I have a .454 and it really serves no purpose for me other than the fact that I have it if I ever want to use it. It all really depends on what you want to do with it or if you just want to have one.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like to have one of the new Raging Judges 454-45LC-410. I guess to say i have a 454-45-410!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd also like to have 500 magnum too just to say i have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 27, 2010)

Bam Bam said:


> I'd like to have one of the new Raging Judges 454-45LC-410. I guess to say i have a 454-45-410!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd also like to have 500 magnum too just to say i have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bye the .460 then you can say you have a .460, .454 and .45lc


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

Bam Bam, are you referring to a five or six shot .45 colt? A .44 mag ain't even in the same league as a five shot .45 colt, and I would say no better than a strong, tight chambered single action, or the big S&W in .45 colt. I'm not referring to the s&w mod. 25 or 625.

A .454 is just getting cranked up when a .44 mag is wide open. That being said, a good shooting .44 mag is all you need around here.

The reason I bought my .454 is because it is a Freedom Arms, was...and still is the most accurate handgun, of that type, I've ever owned. I mainly bought it for the gun...just happened to be in that caliber.


----------



## chuckdog (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone asking this question, obviously doesn't handload. They haven't shot what has been the most accurate Ruger I've ever shot, a "Super Redhawk" in .454 either.


----------



## chuckdog (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to clarify my above statement. I read it again, and I don't mean to sound like a smart ***. The .454 offers such a huge number of bullets to choose from, plus the inherent accuracy of the .452, that the .429/.430 simply can't match. Don't get me wrong, I love the .44 mag. I still have a 5.5" RedHawk that shoots better than I do.  As for the .454 caliber, to me the Super RedHawk chambered in the .454, is the perfect marriage of caliber to platform. Thanks' ChuckDog!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 28, 2010)

Why buy a 454?

Why not?


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 28, 2010)

I've bought a Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter 44 mag stainless with 7.5" barrel a few years back and I topped her with a holosite. Last time I carried it to the range, I cut holes at 50 yds on sand bags. I hand load my own rounds and are currently shooting 300 grn XTP's. It's a sweet shooter and recoil is manageable cause I generally don't max out my hunting loads. Butttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  I ran across a great deal last week on a Ruger Super Redhawk 454 7.5"in target grey so I just had to have it Probably top it off with a variable power scope. UPS just ran and brought me my dies, brass and bullets so I hope to crank er up soon and take it for a spin


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 28, 2010)

I am satisfied with the 45 Colt, no need for 454 or anything bigger.  I have a 44 mag and it want kill anything any deader than the 45 Colt does.  Both are easy to handload for and ammo is MUCH cheaper than the 454, 460, 500 S&W etc


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2010)

In addition to my freedom arms, I have a 7 1/2" bisley, and a 4 3/4" Linebaugh custom bisley, both in .45 colt. The .45 colts get the most field time, with handloads of course.

Also have a 3 3/4" vaquero, in .45 colt, that gets toted as a backup piece.


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 3, 2010)

I say, buy both!  I love the old model Vaquero.  It feels good in my hand.  I've fired Vaqueros, Blackhawks, Super Blackhawks, Super Redhawks and just about any single action revolver Ruger has made.  I like single action guns and I like the way the Vaquero feels.  That's why I shoot .45 Colt.  Sure, there's better.  I'm happy with what is sufficient.


----------



## mr4shootin (Aug 4, 2010)

Why buy a 454?

Because...

you don't have one.

you want one.

you need one.

you have money you haven't even spent yet.

your wife says it's o.k.

they don't make a 455.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 4, 2010)

Bam Bam, if you're willing to go that far, go ahead and buy a S&W .460.


----------



## Bryan K (Aug 5, 2010)

I like my 454. After I put a couple dozen down range, I pick up 44 mag. and it (me) shoots really accurate!


----------



## wallacem (Aug 15, 2010)

I love my 454, and for all of you 460 lovers,,,, if you loaded the 454 up to the same pressure as the 460, you would have the same power,, or if you loaded the 460 down to the normal pressure limits of the 454,,, you would have the same power as a 454.  Does that tell you anything??  Wallacem in Ga


----------



## SiRed94 (Aug 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Bye the .460 then you can say you have a .460, .454 and .45lc



Exactly, why buy a .454 when you could get a .460 and have one more load option?


----------



## jmoser (Aug 17, 2010)

JWarren said:


> For starters, a .454 is more than a .45lc magnum would be  . . .



Huh?  
A .454 is simply a .45 Colt case extended to hold more powder - exactly what makes a .38 Spl into a .357 mag or a .44 Spl into a .44 mag.  

You can load and shoot .38s in a .357 mag, .44 Spls in a .44 mag, and .45 Colts in a .454 gun.

Calling a .454 a .45 Colt Magnum may sound cumbersome but that is pretty much exactly what it is, nothing more.


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Aug 18, 2010)

Heck go for the Smith 500 that way you can break the bank and your wrist.

To be honest, I don't see it.  I just use a 357 & know several guys who use them in GA.  I personally would rather move up to a 44mag though...eventually...maybe.  Depends on the first time I loose a deer to the 357.


----------



## Felton (Aug 18, 2010)

My vote goes with the 460


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 25, 2010)

Love my .454...







See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowtie (Aug 25, 2010)

i bought a 454 barrel for my t/c encore....shot some 45 long colts through it...wanting to shoot a deer or hog with it...but the reason i bought it is i seen it at a gun show...and thought why not get it....but that is the way i am....if something strikes my fancy...i get it....that is why i have a case xx collection...i bought one  liked it   kept buying them....i own about 300 of them now....never used any...they are in display cases...just like looking at them...just like guns ...i own several that i have never even loaded....but i have them....don't even get me started on trail cams.....you don't even want to know...trust me....


----------



## RLFaler (Sep 30, 2010)

...cause its a bad mama jama round.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 20, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Bye the .460 then you can say you have a .460, .454 and .45lc



That's what I did


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 20, 2010)

Why not buy a 45-70 single action, and an 1895 Marlin, and have another same ammo cowboy set?I was over at Bo Barrow's the other day,he has a Barrett bolt action,and a semi-auto,both chambered for .50 BMG.,$4000.00 and $8000.00 respectively.Go big or stay at home.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 20, 2010)

why not just buy the .500 ive had two and sold them both...no need for it cool to say hey i have but i realisticly never used it my 10mm is plenty handgun for all i do.


----------



## Coastie (Nov 20, 2010)

Bam Bam said:


> I've noticed reading alot of the old Posts people saying they shoot 45LC while deer hunting and hog hunting. Why buy a 454 and shoot 45LC when you could get a 44 mag. at a cheaper price and it be more powerful than 45LC. Like I've heard before (all a 454 is a 45LC Magnum!!!!!!!!!)



Why not? I own many guns and truth be known I could probably get along with only one or two. Guns are like anything else that an individual likes, sometimes just owning it is enough to satisfy a need.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Nov 26, 2010)

i think what he mean was that the 454 is not what a 45 lc magnum would be . if they would have made a 45 lc magnum from the factory it would be a 45 lc +p the 454 is way more than a 45 lc+p(45mag) is


----------



## bone collector353 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you ever hunt out west a 454 460 500 is very good to have in bear country


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2010)

bone collector353 said:


> If you ever hunt out west a 454 460 500 is very good to have in bear country



I was watching a show this morning where they were bear hunting.  I never had any idea what size those things get.  The one they were hunting was standing 9ft. tall and had a "wingspan" of close to 10ft and could run in bursts peaking at 35-40mph.

Yeah....I'd want the hand cannon, too.


----------



## usmc2112 (Dec 26, 2010)

*I love my 454/45lc/45 acp*

I traded in my custom 629 and bought a ruger 454.  I specifically bought a  ruger so I could get it cut for military style 45 acp moon clips, now I can shoot 45 acps out of it in a pinch.  check out my thread posted awhile ago about my multi-caliber revolver. I have taken many people shooting and they love that gun.


----------

